# How to measure a girth? and elastic girth opinions?



## little_critter (19 February 2012)

Sounds like a daft question but how do you measure a girth - is it far end of buckle to far end of buckle?
I need a new girth, the old one came with my pony (first pony) so I don't know what size it is.
Also I have seen lots of debate about whether girths with elastic insterts are good / bad. If you are careful not to overtighten them is it worth getting an elastic girth or should I steer well clear?


----------



## Kizzy2004 (19 February 2012)

i think its from the far end of the buckle like you said.  I would take your old girth into a tack shop and measure it against the ones in the shop.  I have a thorowgood girth which has elastic at one end and don't have any issues with mine.


----------



## sbloom (19 February 2012)

Measure from buckle end to buckle end (though not ALL manufactuers follow that apparently!).  I only sell girths with very strong elastic at both ends - I specialise in fitting wide and flat horses and it can make a lot of difference.  I dont' like elastic at one end, but if your horse is easy to fit, then if it works, that's fine.  For the tricky wide ones, I truly believe that those who advocate no elastic have saddles that don't truly fit - elastic is kinder for the horse, but also the ribcage contracts as well as expands and a non-elasticated girth will leave a moment of "slack" which can lead to instability.  I think people using non-elasticated girths on unstable saddles are overgirthing to compensate.  They are often surprised when I show them that the combo of the right saddle and a strong elastic ended girth can do - weak elastic just stretches out and ends up acting like a very tight non-elasticated girth.

I will say that there are some synthetic girths out there which purport to be elastic all the way through - they dont' have elastic at the ends etc - for a start they are stitched all round, and stitiching generally doesn't stretch (!) and have you actually tried stretching them?  I tried a Wintec one the other day and it didn't stretch a mm, and I'm not weak!


----------



## Jesstickle (19 February 2012)

I have a non elasticated girth, don't do it up particularly tight and my saddle never moves. But then I don't have a wide or flat horse so don't suffer with instability issues. I used to have a girth with elastic at one end and it was the devils work. Constantly pulled my saddle round to one side so I've given up on it!


----------



## CrazyMare (19 February 2012)

I have old fashioned non elasticated leather girths, and find they are looser than elasticated girths, and help elimiated any one sided slipping - I spent forever fiddling around with elasticated girths - which side/tighter/looser etc. 

Now all of mine have non elasticated ones and they are all much happier with being fiddled about with less!


----------



## little_critter (19 February 2012)

sbloom said:



			I will say that there are some synthetic girths out there which purport to be elastic all the way through - they dont' have elastic at the ends etc - for a start they are stitched all round, and stitiching generally doesn't stretch (!) and have you actually tried stretching them?  I tried a Wintec one the other day and it didn't stretch a mm, and I'm not weak!
		
Click to expand...

I did look at those with elastic all the way through but they didn't have my size and colour.
I do have a wide flat pony (takes an extra wide wintec gullet) but have never had any problems with slippage and I don't girth particularly tight.
I've ended up with a shaped but non-elastic Thorowgood one. Used to have a bog standard cotton Cottage Craft one but the webbing looked like it was starting to get worn. I'll see how I get on - I think the only issue I'll have is the girth sleeve probably won't fit the new one.


----------

